#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT-JEE 2012 Paper-2 Question Paper & Solutions

## FaaDoO-Engineer

JEE 2012 Paper 2 Question Paper has been uploaded..

Solutions for PAPER 2 will be added soon..





  Similar Threads: IIT-JEE 2012 Paper-1 Question Paper & Solutions Gate 2012 CE  previous year paper with solutions | Gate CE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 IN previous year paper with solutions | Gate IN 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 EEE previous year paper with solutions | Gate EEE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 ECE previous year paper with solutions | Gate ECE 2012 paper with solutions

----------


## mani08

thanks yaar i really required it

----------


## yogesh0590

all the best...

----------


## erjala sunil

very well collection

----------


## vishnukpvly

Sir... I may get abt 220 marks in Jee main paper2 and have 96% in  board (Kerala).. Can i get B Arch in Nit Trichi or Nit Calicut..??  Regards ..

----------


## monikakaur

Great news. thanks for sharing

----------

